# US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela, says Pompeo



## Tommy Tainant (May 7, 2019)

US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
*
US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said the United States has a full range of options available to help oust Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro and didn’t rule out “ultimately” using military action on top of diplomatic, political and other pressure points.

“We’re preparing those for him so that when the situation arises, we’re not flat-footed,’’ Mr Pompeo said on ABC’s “This Week”, one of three scheduled appearances on Sunday morning political shows.
*
So its a toss up if Iran or Venezuela will be the first to feel Donnys wrath. I might be new to this but I cant see any threat to the US from Mr Maduro and his oil rich nation.   

Why should young Americans die in order to remove him ?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

There is no threat. The US gov is just a MS 13 like gang and it doesn´t know any limits or moral inhibitions.


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2019)

^^^^^^^    *BS*     there is a huge difference between "preparing"   and  "options"-----a normal reasonable military 
has LOTS OF CONTINGENCY PLANS----LOTS more than
it INTENDS to effectuate


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ^^^^^^^    *BS*     there is a huge difference between "preparing"   and  "options"-----a normal reasonable military
> has LOTS OF CONTINGENCY PLANS----LOTS more than
> it INTENDS to effectuate


American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


----------



## toobfreak (May 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
> *
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said the United States has a full range of options available to help oust Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro and didn’t rule out “ultimately” using military action on top of diplomatic, political and other pressure points.
> 
> ...




There is no worry.  We can obliterate Venezuela from the air with our drones and robots while the operators sip on their Starbucks coffees.  Gotta keep the ol' pencil sharp for other targets . . .  just sayin'.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 7, 2019)

Pompeo is a dirty war hawk.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
> *
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said the United States has a full range of options available to help oust Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro and didn’t rule out “ultimately” using military action on top of diplomatic, political and other pressure points.
> 
> ...


Did you know the US Military has plans for bombing the crap out of the UK too?

Have a nice day!


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^    *BS*     there is a huge difference between "preparing"   and  "options"-----a normal reasonable military
> ...




there is US military power  "quietly"    all over the world----long ago---I was physician in my field for something like 1/3 of the navy---
ie STATIONED ELSEWHERE   (if Bethesda was busy)


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 7, 2019)

"Blood and Soil" is a 2007 book by Ben Kiernan. It details historical genocides around the world! What a new catchphrase they got.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


But the Trumps talk big and want to invade pretending there is a people to protect. What if the invaders face the military and militias?


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



to what  "invaders"  do you refer,  Capt. Blei


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The majority of the opposition is maybe more for sanctions. There is no potential for a revolution.
Phrump´s options are therefore:
- Keep on with the pressure until the "Maduro regime" collapses but there is no guarantee that this is going to happen whatsoever.
- Create rebels to hire a merc force starting from Colombia and other countries. Rebels plus limited support with or without air strikes.
- limited strikes...
- US military invasion. The Lima group does not partake in a war including Brazil.

Most likely is a combination of the first two but somehow all their shit has failed so far and it is the entire continent that bears the consequences.


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2019)

for the record----LATIN AMERICANS  do not need the USA either to foment riots after a SOCCER game----after a bull fight
or------to FOMENT A COUP


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

That was a "coup" at the most.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
> *
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said the United States has a full range of options available to help oust Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro and didn’t rule out “ultimately” using military action on top of diplomatic, political and other pressure points.
> 
> ...


Venezuela has moved to #2 on my list of places Trump will send his toy soldiers to their deaths for nothing now that he and Kim Jong Un are soulmates


----------



## Blackrook (May 7, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
> ...


Trump has been the OPPOSITE of a jingoist war President, and yet you call him that because you're a brain-dead liberal with TDS.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 7, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Trump has spent years escalating tensions, berating allies, and changing policy so that our military kills in total secrecy.  He covered up a murder to keep selling weapons to the Saudi dictatorship to slaughter Yemenis.  Go fuck yourself, trash


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> There is no threat. The US gov is just a MS 13 like gang and it doesn´t know any limits or moral inhibitions.



*The US gov is just a MS 13 like gang and it doesn´t know any limits or moral inhibitions. *

Unlike Soviet Union, eh comrade?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



*What if the invaders face the military and militias? *

We could offer them food to stand down?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There is no threat. The US gov is just a MS 13 like gang and it doesn´t know any limits or moral inhibitions.
> ...


This is not about Soviet Union. It is obvious that both countries could benefit from each other, instead.
It should be clear.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Bs.


----------



## Likkmee (May 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > US preparing for possible military intervention in Venezuela
> ...


Can you imagine if the US had nukes in 1883 ? ORGASMIC !


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I know, the Soviet Union really sucked ass, didn't they?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



How many starving people have fled Venezuela in the last 3 years?


----------

